# Hey guys new here- Creatine gives me diahrrea -now wat the hell do i do?



## Big Rosati (Sep 1, 2005)

a little about me 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52797




I take 10g of GNC Creatine monohydrate w/ apple juice and after my workout 

Splat.    

it doesnt stop all night.    I use immodium to stop it but i dont think i should be doing that , bc theres gotta be a reason why my body wants to get rid of it.

what do i do! is there an alternative or something i have to take w/ it?  i need creatine.... it is the farthest ill stray from all natural      (besides test...)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 1, 2005)

Keep up the creatine, but kill the AJ, and put the creatine into your PWOS


----------



## Big Rosati (Sep 1, 2005)

u sure?

pre workout ___ ____ ? os?


----------



## Big Rosati (Sep 1, 2005)

alright, its not the Apple juice. 

I just took Cellmass Creatine Ethyl Estermalate trial pack after my workout.

I feel my stomach rumbling and the rush coming. i took it w/ water.

i think im gonna have it soon.     what do i do.......


----------



## topolo (Sep 1, 2005)

try a butt plug


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

Ummmmmmmmmmm stop using it


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 1, 2005)

Big Rosati said:
			
		

> alright, its not the Apple juice.
> 
> I just took Cellmass Creatine Ethyl Estermalate trial pack after my workout.
> 
> ...


I'm telling you ditch the apple juice, it doesn't mix with that jazz...

eat a banana instead, that will stop you up, and drink more water with it to dillute it


----------



## LAM (Sep 2, 2005)

Big Rosati said:
			
		

> alright, its not the Apple juice.
> 
> I just took Cellmass Creatine Ethyl Estermalate trial pack after my workout.
> 
> ...



are u sipping on the drink or drinking it down all at once ? creatine doesn't remain stable in solution for long.


----------



## icanrace (Sep 2, 2005)

you for sure need to ditch the juice.

Also when taking creatine, you MUST POUND THE WATER! Perhaps you are not getting enough water. At least 1 gallon a day is what I would recommend.


----------



## Big Rosati (Sep 2, 2005)

Dont think im drinking enough.    when i take it , i take it fast. I do not sip.

I hope its bc i wasnt drinking enough water. but i drink enough for my workout and then some after.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 2, 2005)

Reason i say don't buy creatine - Creatines affects are temporary (as soon as you come off strength returns to normal). I would rather eat whole foods and get natural strength up which will stay with you for much longer.


Buying food is much more worth the money.


hrmm if your not convinced look at it like this; If the pros stopped taking creatine they wouldn't change becuase the 'drugs' they take and the huge amount of food they intake is plenty.



Well if you want to take creatine, I wouldn't recommend powder form. Buy the liquid Creatine - Is much more effective.

Yeah drink more water whilst on


----------



## icanrace (Sep 2, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Reason i say don't buy creatine - Creatines affects are temporary (as soon as you come off strength returns to normal). I would rather eat whole foods and get natural strength up which will stay with you for much longer.
> 
> 
> Buying food is much more worth the money.
> ...



sorry, but I disagree with what you are saying. You can disagree with what I'm saying too, that is fine. Creatine Serum (liquid form) is pure junk IMO. Powder is the best way to go, again this is my opinion. 

As for your water intake, drinking a lot of water during your workout and after is NOT near enough water consumption. You must drink water every day, every hour on the hour. Again, 1 gallon a day is a good target to shoot for.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 2, 2005)

Creatine serum is more concentrated and it's proven to be better than powder but doesn't matter.

Creatine is creatine at the end of the day


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 2, 2005)

you don't lose strength while coming off creatine, you dont lose anything except if your on mono, you lose water weight which makes you look a little smaller. But CEE, the strength stays and so does the LBM.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 2, 2005)

you make it sound like creatine is a wonder drug - it's overhyped.

No your hard work in the gym gives you LBM not the creatine directly


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 2, 2005)

I dont make it seem like its a wonder drug, where the hell did you get that from? And yes I am fully aware of what gives you LBM, I work very hard in the gym myself. What I am saying is that the LBM you gain while on CEE is not lost, nor is the strength when you come off.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 2, 2005)

Ok I understand, but some strength is lost due to the water weight loss, so not worth taking in the first place really.

All i was saying is that people with low incomes should rather spend their money on good food which will benefit them much more than creatine in the long-run.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 2, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Ok I understand, but some strength is lost due to the water weight loss, so not worth taking in the first place really.
> 
> All i was saying is that people with low incomes should rather spend their money on good food which will benefit them much more than creatine in the long-run.


from first hand experience of creatine, it doesnt make u lose strength but it does slow down progress alot for the first week after coming off it!


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 2, 2005)

There is no water weight loss associated with CEE, only monohydrate. Just because you lose water, doesn't mean you lose strength. 

And sure people with low incomes spending money on good food rather than creatine is obvious but since when were we talking about people with such low incomes they can afford good food but not a $35 tub of creatine?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 2, 2005)

that tub of creatine will cost DOUBLE for HALF the amount over here in England 

You Americans are lucky


----------



## Big Rosati (Sep 2, 2005)

alrite fellas,  easy.

So no one has any input on what else to do abou my situation? just a creatine arguement?

how bout you my fellow guido (Func)  ever have this problem?            any1 else?


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 2, 2005)

rosati: I used to use AJ with mono, and I got stomach cramps all the time. try cranberry juice or switch to CEE, pill form (CE2)


----------



## MyK (Sep 2, 2005)

pack a pair of extra underwear!!


----------



## Big Rosati (Sep 2, 2005)

alright      

I drank like a irishman on the 17th today and no diarrhea.

Problem solved    DRINK LOTS OF WATER! 

hope people search next time and see my embaressing thread~!

Func  are the pills cheaper        wats ce2?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 2, 2005)

Pills are mostly always more expensive


----------



## TW12T3D (Sep 2, 2005)

I'M NO EXPERT BUT BEING ONLY 18 I KNOW ALOT OF ATHLETES WHO USE CREATINE PRODUCTS ... MY FIRST QUESTION IS IT POWDER CREATINE ... IF SO MY SECOND QUESTION IS ARE YOU ONLY TAKING CREATINE OR ARE YOU TAKING OTHER POWDERS TOO *PROTEIN,WEIGHT GAINER, SO ON* ... IS SO THAT WILL CAUSE ALOT OF BLOATING, DISCOMFORT AND DIARRHEA ... IF NOT MAYBE  YOU JUST CAN'T STOMACH IT. BUT ENOUGH WITH THE BLABBER HAVE YOU TRIED "LIQUID CREATINE ELIXIR". PLUS THERE IS ONE MAJOR ADVANTAGE, THERE IS NO LOADING OR COMING OFF.   ... THERE'S MY $ .02


----------



## icanrace (Sep 2, 2005)

Big Rosati said:
			
		

> alright
> 
> I drank like a irishman on the 17th today and no diarrhea.
> 
> ...



always remember, when you take creatine, you HAVE TO drink lots of water along with it!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 2, 2005)

TW12T3D said:
			
		

> I'M NO EXPERT BUT BEING ONLY 18 I KNOW ALOT OF ATHLETES WHO USE CREATINE PRODUCTS ... MY FIRST QUESTION IS IT POWDER CREATINE ... IF SO MY SECOND QUESTION IS ARE YOU ONLY TAKING CREATINE OR ARE YOU TAKING OTHER POWDERS TOO *PROTEIN,WEIGHT GAINER, SO ON* ... IS SO THAT WILL CAUSE ALOT OF BLOATING, DISCOMFORT AND DIARRHEA ... IF NOT MAYBE  YOU JUST CAN'T STOMACH IT. BUT ENOUGH WITH THE BLABBER HAVE YOU TRIED "LIQUID CREATINE ELIXIR". PLUS THERE IS ONE MAJOR ADVANTAGE, THERE IS NO LOADING OR COMING OFF.   ... THERE'S MY $ .02





Without hard work in the gym and the right diet, supplements are pointless.


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 4, 2005)

Big Rosati said:
			
		

> alright
> 
> I drank like a irishman on the 17th today and no diarrhea.
> 
> ...


CE2 is just the name of the brand that the company (MRI) makes. It's CEE. And yea its more expensive than powder, but its alot more easier, take 2 pre and 2 post w/o and thats it. No nasty ass battery acide tasting CEE shakes, tastless pills are the way to go if your going to get CEE...IMO


----------



## vince20 (Jul 29, 2006)

can u mix ur creatine into any drink or only water


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 30, 2006)

I agree that food and training are the sole reasons that you make gains. Creatine is merely a "supplement" to your diet. As such, dont rely on it 100%-its what YOU do as a person to make the changes in your health and overall conditioning.


----------

